# Happy Late Birthday Turtle!!



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Ok guys we owe her big time... It was Sunday.... HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY TURTLE!!!! Please forgive us


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Seems your name is turtle, but WE'RE the slow ones! LOL

Happy B-Day!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy B-Day turtle......sorry we mist u.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry Turtle.....I meant to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY on the actual day, but I was busy working on your present and forgot...LOL. Anyway, hope it was a happy one.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya Turtle!!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday, Turtle.

Now, I'm conducting a poll, what's your favorite color?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday Turtle!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday to Turtle!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey all thanks for the birthday wishes. My husband sent me home to iowa it was a great trip. Im off to KY tomorrow AM. Thanks Again!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A belated Happy Birthday from me also Turtle !!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I am sooooo sorrry Turtle!  Please forgive me.... Happy Belated Birthday!!!!! Hope you had a vonderful time in IA


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy late birthday.
Hope you enjoyed your trips.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday, hope it was a good one.

BTW where in KY are you? Im in frankfort area.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Late indeed, hope you behaved yourself!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy B-day Turtle2778


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Late indeed, hope you behaved yourself!


Behaved myself??? Yeah right....I started drinking at 3pm and evidently decided i needed to go get a lap dance. Spent 160 dollars and dont know when the hell i hit an ATM, then proceeded to puke my guts up all over my friends truck. I finished the night with my head next to my parents toilet by 10pm. Okay i lied i behaved myself, i stayed out of jail


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey thanks again to any of you i missed for the birthday wishes. I appreciate them all even if they were late.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Sounds like you behaved quite fine to me.


----------

